
Ask HN: Please validate my business idea - springboard
Concept:<p><pre><code>  - You upload a photo along with a little slug line. 
  - We convert it to artwork (example here:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1ZsJhXd ), 
  - We print out a high quality poster and ship it to you in a mail tube. 
  - Price is USD 15 + shipping. Delivery anywhere in the world. 
</code></pre>
This is more to achieve a steady monthly income to pay the rent than become a big business.<p>My Questions:<p><pre><code>  1. Should i do a mobile app or a website? 
  2. Can this business generate USD 10,000 per month in gross revenue? (That&#x27;s selling about 600 posters a month)
  3. Any ideas on how and where to advertise.
  4. Is the pricing right?   
</code></pre>
If you are interested please leave your email id here ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;2XvD3UtjSv ) so i can reach you when i launch.
======
brudgers
Selling 600 posters one at a time means 600 closed sales a month. It means 600
amateurs who didn't proof their own work. It means filling 600 tubes,
attaching 600 labels, and posting 600 packages...every month.

It's possible. Whether it's worth it or not is another matter that depends on
what other options a person has.

Good luck.

------
andymurd
1\. For me just a website, but I am not down with the kids

2\. No idea. I can think of 2 or 3 times in the past 6 years when I would have
paid for such a service

3\. When would people pay to have a one-off run delivered quickly? First band
gig, startup weekend, etc

4\. I live in Australia. US$15 is fine, but shipping is the killer

------
rajacombinator
Here's a free improvement to your idea: teespring for those posters

------
pelogrande
for me: 1- make them 2 2-if you delevery in all the world maybe 3-community
art, mags art, facebook groups etc.. 4-15$ depending on the format?

------
foobar1962
Put posters up advertising your business. Dog-fooding, right?

